# Mylar



## Crazy Horse (Nov 23, 2006)

What types of stores would a guy find mylar at? Craft stores?


----------



## KADE (Nov 24, 2006)

Online websites/ebay/local hydro shops....  poly is easy to get... any home improvement place will have it.. but mylar is less common


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 24, 2006)

If you have a craft store in your town, they should carry it.

Good luck to you.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 24, 2006)

If anyone has a dollar general store where you live they sell this plastic metallic(color) wrapping paper for $1 and I swear this stuff is the closest thing to mylar i've seen.


----------



## KADE (Nov 24, 2006)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> If anyone has a dollar general store where you live they sell this plastic metallic(color) wrapping paper for $1 and I swear this stuff is the closest thing to mylar i've seen.


 
Yeah it is used for balloons and wrapping paper... worth the value for a grow cabinet imo...  but not tough enough for a big room.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 24, 2006)

Crazy Horse, Mylar is very expensive for what you get. I have lined my grow cubes with 1/2 inch R-TECH Inslfoam obtained at Home Depot. It comes in 4x8 sheets, blue on one side, white with blue lettering on the other side. The white side reflects light very well and has excellent insulation qualities for holding Co2 and odors in the cubes. It is very easy to cut to size, I paid about five dollars per sheet.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks alot for the replies fellas. I found some at a florists shop. But I am going to check out that R-TECH insulation too.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 24, 2006)

would poster board work ok ?


----------



## tugboat (Nov 24, 2006)

dontknowmuch, I would not use anything thats paper based as you could run into a mold problem which would not be good. I tell ya, if you want to get trick use mirrors as they kickarse with very little heat buildup, downside, expensive. I have one of the ends of my cubes lined with a mirror I got from Home Depot for 40 bucks and the grow along that side is just as good as the top!


----------



## KADE (Nov 24, 2006)

tugboat said:
			
		

> dontknowmuch, I would not use anything thats paper based as you could run into a mold problem which would not be good. I tell ya, if you want to get trick use mirrors as they kickarse with very little heat buildup, downside, expensive. I have one of the ends of my cubes lined with a mirror I got from Home Depot for 40 bucks and the grow along that side is just as good as the top!


 
dontknowmuch - dont use mirrors... they *absorb* light, not reflect it and is worse then plain drywall (gypsum, gyprock). Plain (non gloss) flat white paint is what u want... if not.. then white poly... or the hands down best, mylar.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 25, 2006)

Yah the problem is that the mylar I found at the local flower shop is 52 bones for a roll. I am on a tight budget


----------



## KADE (Nov 25, 2006)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> Yah the problem is that the mylar I found at the local flower shop is 52 bones for a roll. I am on a tight budget


 
Man, thas dirt cheap.. I wish I could get it for that cheap up here... poly is the cheapest here... at $85/roll


----------



## tugboat (Nov 26, 2006)

KADE said:
			
		

> dontknowmuch - dont use mirrors... they *absorb* light, not reflect it and is worse then plain drywall (gypsum, gyprock). Plain (non gloss) flat white paint is what u want... if not.. then white poly... or the hands down best, mylar.


 
Yeh, use cheap *** mirrors and you might be right, I have the end of one of my cubes lined with a HIGH QUALITY mirror from Home Depot and the growth on that side is AWESOME, TOP TO BOTTOM!!! the reflection is very intense. If you can find white poly it works good too...very spendy though. Flat white paint works good, I have used Kill-z with good results. Remember, there is more than one way to succeed at this game! to each his own...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 26, 2006)

tugboat said:
			
		

> Yeh, use cheap *** mirrors and you might be right, I have the end of one of my cubes lined with a HIGH QUALITY mirror from Home Depot and the growth on that side is AWESOME, TOP TO BOTTOM!!! the reflection is very intense. If you can find white poly it works good too...very spendy though. Flat white paint works good, I have used Kill-z with good results. Remember, there is more than one way to succeed at this game! to each his own...


Actually, flat pure white paint outperforms mirrors by 30% on tests. Mirrors will work of course, but not as well as flat white paint. Mylar has the highest ratings for reflectivity.

Somewhere on this site, I posted a chart that listed the various reflective properties of different materials. I'll see if I can find it. If anyone else finds it, please PM me a link or just post it into this thread.


----------



## KADE (Nov 26, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Actually, flat pure white paint outperforms mirrors by 30% on tests. Mirrors will work of course, but not as well as flat white paint. Mylar has the highest ratings for reflectivity.


 
:yay:   Someone that knows the facts! noice!


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 27, 2006)

I have been using this for my flowers until I get some mylar .

Dollar store car sun reflector 

Just when you thought you had seen it all !


----------



## orlcorekid (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey.... Whatever works. Mylar is very costly here aswell. Good luck finding it for less then $75/roll where i live.


----------



## KADE (Nov 27, 2006)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> View attachment 12952


 
The honda civic of mylar!!!  But good thinking!


----------



## Hick (Nov 28, 2006)

"Space blankets" or "Survival blankets" in the sporting goods section.


----------



## KADE (Nov 28, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> "Space blankets" or "Survival blankets" in the sporting goods section.


 
I had that bright idea once... they work.. but a lot of them are so thin u can see through them.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 28, 2006)

Try ebay, they have it lower than anywhere i've seen.


----------



## Hick (Nov 29, 2006)

..yup, ..but we are discussing the "Honda civic" of mylar..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah, but I got a 30ft x 30ft sheet, with three free growbags for about $8...doubt if you can find a better deal but whatta I know...lol!


----------



## flipmode (Nov 29, 2006)

that ill work but u should get the whole thing fitted with mylar sometime a white room  could be better only in some cases but if u have mlar yyou can turn it into a turbo room or box


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 29, 2006)

> that ill work but u should get the whole thing fitted with mylar sometime a white room could be better only in some cases but if u have mlar yyou can turn it into a turbo room or box


 What do you mean or who are you addressing? I have 30ftx30ft of mylar, not white walls. Thinking about lining a couple of boxes with it. Maybe a small room. Thnx though, for trying to help!


----------



## flipmode (Nov 29, 2006)

look dude im no damn amature ive delt with hydronics for many years just always used rooms but know are using grow boxes for smaller operations.who hasnt had malar and ylar does work great i mean doesnt take a genius of course its 95% reflection ive treid it both ways see always done in small setups just in case people get nosey


----------



## KADE (Nov 29, 2006)

flipmode said:
			
		

> look dude im no damn amature ive delt with hydronics for many years just always used rooms but know are using grow boxes for smaller operations.who hasnt had malar and ylar does work great i mean doesnt take a genius of course its 95% reflection ive treid it both ways see always done in small setups just in case people get nosey


 
He wasn't addressing you in any sort of bad tone... he says he has 900 square feet of mylar.
It does do a sort of ''TURBO'' setup... ur rite about that one!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 29, 2006)

Eaaaaasssssssyyyyyyy fellas.

Let's all keep it nice and friendly. Discussing the merits of different types of growing techniques is what this site is all about. 

Let's all take a biiiiig toke and chill.


----------



## KADE (Nov 29, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Eaaaaasssssssyyyyyyy fellas.
> 
> Let's all keep it nice and friendly. Discussing the merits of different types of growing techniques is what this site is all about.
> 
> Let's all take a biiiiig toke and chill.


 
Yeah, tell me about it... i wasn't trying to be unfriendly btw... just noticed someone was gettin a lil hostile.... because of an overlooked sentence.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 3, 2006)

> "Space blankets" or "Survival blankets" in the sporting goods section.



Thanks for the tip Hick. I just got some of these baby's for $1.25 each and for my small space it works like a charm, Just have to double it up because it is so thin


----------



## dontknowmuch (Dec 3, 2006)

survival blanket :bugger:


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED (Dec 12, 2006)

go to wal-marts sporting goods section and get some emergency blankets. this is real mylar just not as thick mil. probally one tenth of mil,but u noticed the difference instantly once u put up. use duck tape and staples. staple to ducktape so u dnt rip.


----------



## boaboi86 (Dec 12, 2006)

:rant: dont mirors create hot spots that can burn ur plants?:rant:  I got this new stuff called fylon, I got it from this hydro shop. It 95% reflective and since i'v been using it i have seen great improvement copaired to the cheap sh!t i usta use!


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 12, 2006)

done


----------



## funkymonkey27 (Dec 12, 2006)

whys everybody sayin mylars so expensive. 
i bought a 50' foot roll for 25 bucks from HTGsupply.com 
thats including the shipping


----------



## KADE (Dec 12, 2006)

funkymonkey27 said:
			
		

> whys everybody sayin mylars so expensive.
> i bought a 50' foot roll for 25 bucks from HTGsupply.com
> thats including the shipping


 
*** did u get it yet? was it okay?  thas the cheapest i've ever seen it... maybe one sided? I dunno but i'm ordering 500' this week if it seems like a worthy place.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 12, 2006)

done


----------



## funkymonkey27 (Dec 13, 2006)

the emergency blankets are cheap, but like you guys already said. 
its really thin. compared to something thats 1mm. big difference 



> *** did u get it yet? was it okay? thas the cheapest i've ever seen it... maybe one sided? I dunno but i'm ordering 500' this week if it seems like a worthy place.


no I just ordered it. once i get it though ill tell you guys if its any good. Id imagine it is. Ive ordered a bunch of other things from their website and its all great quality.


----------



## KADE (Dec 13, 2006)

StinkBud said:
			
		

> As I said two posts up, emergency blankets are MYLAR, and cost $1 for a 4x7 sheet, so with that in mind 8'x50' of the stuff would be $20. I've even seen them at the dollar store for 2 for $1, so it gets even cheaper.


 
Yes but emergency blankets are so thin you can see through them... and I have a big room to cover.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 13, 2006)

done


----------



## Crazy Horse (Dec 14, 2006)

I got a emegency blanket today at Canadian Tire. Really reflective, but also pretty thin.


----------



## KADE (Dec 14, 2006)

StinkBud said:
			
		

> True. I've doubled them up before. I'm just thinking bout the po' mans grow op. I use them now till my girls bring in a bit of income, then I can throw around a bit of cash for the better stuff.


 
Word to that... seems like all I do is dump money from every cheque into hydro stuff...  but I'm gonna check out that hgtsupply place... if they send crapwhat to i care... for $30 thas ok.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 15, 2006)

done


----------

